# Search disabled?



## Giorgio Lontano

Hi, I have one question (or two, or three):

Has Search been disabled? Or is it just me? Is it permanent?

Sorry if the question(s) are "newbieish" but this never happened to me before...

Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

Hello,

I don't know any details but search is apparently gone. It is certainly not permanent. Probably some server troubles. 

In the meantime, please dictionaries and Google instead, if possible. A couple of tips: PLEASE READ: Forum features - FAQ, search, accented letters, sundry tweaking and questions you never ask although you should


----------



## Alxmrphi

WR has been very unstable over the past few days, crashing and needing maintainance, I think Mike has disabled it until the problem is fixed because the amount of searches are probably a massive strain on the bandwidth and capability of this site...


----------



## vikingo45

Hi, I suspect that what has happened to me is the same, since when I try to go into WR directly, all I can get is  this turquoise website giving me an "Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM™ Server". 
Hope that WR's "health" will soon be restored.

Vikingo45


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jana337 said:


> A couple of tips: PLEASE READ: Forum features - FAQ, search, accented letters, sundry tweaking and questions you never ask although you should


I followed the link, and particularly liked the tips on forum-specific google searches. However, the link to that post was dead - I found it anyway after some searching - so you might want to revise the list of quicklinks making sure that they're all valid.

/Wilma


----------



## Jana337

Oops, thanks.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me too I noticed the problem with the searcher.

I suppose that it was too much for the servers to cope with 16.549 users on line two days ago. *Mike *should take steps because soon we'll reach 20.000 users...


----------



## Wordsmyth

Giorgio Lontano said:


> [...]
> Has Search been disabled? Or is it just me? Is it permanent?
> 
> Sorry if the question(s) are "newbieish" but this never happened to me before...
> 
> Thank you.


 
To reassure Giorgio, and others who may be feeling rather lost without the Search function, ... it *did* happen before, in June 2005. 

The 52 posts in *this thread* show how much people missed the Search, and that Mike fully recognised that, and that his noble efforts over ten days (including the 4th of July holiday!) gave us back the much appreciated Search.

So don't lose hope ...

Ws


*Edit*: You see, I was right about staying positive . Fixed in under 24 hours this time! Bravo, Mike, once again the hero.


----------



## cuchuflete

Search is back on, thanks to Mike's continued noble efforts.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Yes, I turned search off in my attempts to get the forums back online yesterday.  Everything looks fine for the server for the time being, so I've turned it (and some other things) back on. 

Also, I plan to do some maintenance this weekend that will, hopefully, make the forums run smoother.


----------

